# Gassing poket gophers.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was just reading Farm Show.A guy was using lawn mower to gas gophers.He claimed 100% kill running it for 15 min.Just wondering if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

These would be more fun..... http://www.rodentblaster.com/ http://www.varmitgetter.com/ http://www.rodenator.com/rodenator-testimonials-two


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a rodenator.It didn't work that well in our soil.Contrary to what the salesman said.Are ground is pretty mellow black soil and doesn't hold the concusion in the tunnel to kill them.I think it just gives them a headache for a couple days then they rebuild thier tunnels.I've talked to other guys in this area that had same results.Lucky to have 30% kill.Salesman clained 90% kill.I should of new better when he would not gaurentee that.I sold it on Craigslist.The guy that bought it said it worked for him in NM.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> These would be more fun..... http://www.rodentblaster.com/ http://www.varmitgetter.com/ http://www.rodenator...estimonials-two


They need to do a re-make of Caddy Shack and let Bill Murray have a whack at the goffer with that thing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cwright said:


> They need to do a re-make of Caddy Shack and let Bill Murray have a whack at the goffer with that thing.


Yea it was quite the thing.Had people stop and watch me blowing them up and dirt flying.One guy actually took a video of it,a hunk of dirt actually hit lense of camera.


----------

